# heat comes on with cool and air flow dies.



## gnuorder (5 mo ago)

I have an odd problem. Initially it stopped cooling well so I replaced the filter and it was working fine. Next day I had a close lightning strike then an hour or two later I smelled electric smoke. After searching the house I determined it must be the air handler as the blower would not turn on. I have a broken ankle but I was able to at least peek in the attic to see the breaker tripped and no fire. The AC guy came out the next day and replaced the relay and capacitor and it seemed to be cooling. After an hour it hadn't cooled much and the air flow was very low. Thinking it may have iced up, I shut it off for the night. Next day I turn on the blower and it blew like normal. I turned on the AC and it blew like normal but there was a smell like burning dust when the heat first comes on in the winter. After that the blower slowed down till there was little air flow. It wasn't on long enough to ice up and the blower was strong again with just the fan on. I'm thinking the blower is probably ok but either the AC guy did something funky to the wiring or the lightning damaged something. I noticed he turned on a breaker that is normally off but I also thought it was for emergency heat in the previous air handler and disconnected. I can't get up there to measure anything or see what's going on but I suspect the rely burned because the wire to the blower is drawing too much current even though it's not the blower drawing the current. I don't know the make and model of the AH but it's R-22 from the late 90's I think.


----------

